# iGun type app



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have seen this video in the past






But I just recently saw it. Now I'm dying for an app that'll let me reenact that lol. There is an iGun app in the market, but man does it suck. If anyone can put together a GOOD one that would be awesome!


----------

